# Laisser mon ibook débranché quelques jours pour le faire démarrer



## rephilos (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai ajouté des RAM (peut-être l'origine du problème) sur mon IBOOK G4, il fonctionne parfaitement pendant 5 jours et il plante à chaque fois. Je redémarre et l'écran est gris. Ça ressemble à ma carte mère que j'ai déjà fait changer. 

La première fois, je pensais qu'il était mort (carte-mère plus cher qu'un mac neuf). Je laisse le tout reposer débranché. Voulant retirer mon DD pour l'utiliser dans un autre mac, j'enlève mon Airport et les rams. J'essaie de le faire redémarrer pour la chance... et puis il repart pour 5 jours. Depuis, il plante, mais retirer les rams ne le fait pas redémarrer, je dois simplement le laisser débrancher pendant quelques jours pour qu'il reprenne vie, sans la barrette, que je retire à chaque fois pour faire le test.

J'ai pensé à la batterie, à l'électricité statique, à la carte-mère? J'attends le prochain plantage pour essayer le truc de la pression sur le boîtier. 

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## pacis (14 Août 2007)

Sur l'ibook G4, il n'y a pas que la pression pour lui redonner vie.

 Le démarres-tu toujours avec cette barrette supplémentaire ?


----------



## rephilos (14 Août 2007)

Les jours où il va bien, il démarre normalement avec la nouvelle barette. Quand il va mal, j'essaie toujours sans la barette.


----------



## rephilos (14 Août 2007)

En passant, mon problème se manifeste toujours quand je travaille sur l'ordi. Il se met à mal fonctionner, je ne suis plus capable d'ouvrir de programme, de sauvegarder, etc. Enfin, seul mon curseur est en mouvement. Là je dois démarrer, et puis ÉCRAN GRIS. J'enlève batterie, airport, ram, démarrage avec "C" enfoncé. Rien n'y fait.

J'adore les portables, mais c'est la première fois que j'ai un mac qui me cause des problèmes hardware à répétition.


----------



## pacis (15 Août 2007)

Le freeze de l'écran, sans la souris , est un problème de la RAM vidéo. Ce composant se dessoude dans le temps. C'est ce que les Danois ont réussi à prouver à l'aide d'un organisme professionnel.

Il y a plusieurs façon de réparer ça , et presque facile, si on se sent l'âme bricoleur.


----------



## rephilos (15 Août 2007)

Merci, il est déjà bricolé ce portable!

Mais est-ce que ce problème empêche l'ordi de redémarrer?


----------



## pacis (15 Août 2007)

rephilos a dit:


> Merci, il est déjà bricolé ce portable!
> 
> Mais est-ce que ce problème empêche l'ordi de redémarrer?



parfois


----------



## rephilos (30 Août 2007)

rephilos a dit:


> J'attends le prochain plantage pour essayer le truc de la pression sur le boîtier.



Après une pause de 10 jours environ, le problème s'est manifesté à nouveau. J'ai essayé le point de pression et ça fonctionne!::love:


----------



## FrenchFred (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec mon alubook G4 1,67 !!!! C'est quoi le "truc de la pression" ???


----------



## pacis (6 Septembre 2007)

FrenchFred a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon alubook G4 1,67 !!!! C'est quoi le "truc de la pression" ???



démarrer l'ibook en le  tenant ainsi :






PS : valable uniquement pour ibook G3 et G4. Mais rien n'empêche de faire de même sur le powerbook. Faut juste trouver où se situe la puce vidéo.


----------



## FrenchFred (6 Septembre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> démarrer l'ibook en le  tenant ainsi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour le tutoriel pacis )))
j'ai déjà réussi à lui redonner vie en appuyant exactement de l'autre coté, au niveau de la touche retour, et ce sans même redémarrer.


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2007)

Les PB aussi !!!  Moi qui pensais que c'&#233;tait r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; la gamme la plus "cheap"...


----------



## pacis (7 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Les PB aussi !!!  Moi qui pensais que c'était réservé à la gamme la plus "cheap"...



il y en  a , mais largement beaucoup moins. Genre, pour 10 ibook ayant ce défaut , 2 le sont pour les powerbook. C'est très rare.


----------

